# How do i get rid of blue green algae?



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Here's one good link on BGA: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algaefinder.php?do=view&id=12

Another good place to visit: http://www.rexgrigg.com/Algae1.html


----------



## pepperonihead (Jan 17, 2004)

*Derek, do you have any current in your tank*

I had a problem with this stuff a long time ago and I put in a power head and raised the current in my tank and it died! I also increased the amount of Co2 in my tank and it stayed away and has never come back. Get rid of as much of it as you can by doing a four day black out. Then increase the current in your tank and the Co2 and say bye bye!


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

If we get cyano in any of the tanks at work, we dose the tank with maracyn, and it's cleared up in a couple days.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey Derek,

I would:

-manually remove AMAP
-add circulation in the lower regions, & better gas exchange at surface of tank
-Cover the tank with a blanket, and do a 72 hours complete darkness.

These factors helped me beat it in the past.

In the future, try to make sure your nitrates don't hit zero as this has been identified as a contributer to the problem. GL!


----------



## Derekj03 (Nov 5, 2006)

Thankyou! I will be doing this all today


----------

